# Magnolia Studios does a 180, goes Blu-ray



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/show/Disc_Announcements/Magnolia/Psst!_Magnolia_Jumps_Into_Blu-ray_with_Bubble/265

The co-owned by Mark Cuban, Magnolia Pictures who once planned(and may still plan) on a HD DVD release, flipped the couch and went Blu with the release of "Bubble". Bubble is the first of six films Steven Soderbergh directed for HDNet Films that was shot in high-definition and released simultaneously in theaters, on DVD and on cable television. Todd Wagner and Mark Cuban are experimenting with this day-and-date model utilizing various media properties they own, with a goal of giving consumers a choice of how, when and where they wish to see a movie.

It is unclear why Cuban went Blu first and its also unclear whether or not he'll support HD DVD. Inquiring minds want to know. Cuban's got power and industry mojo. Interesting it is.


----------

